# what type of spider is this?



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hello...me and my bf found this spider in my room last night...can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh my god its a deadly killer savage wotsit spider............ sorry FC no idea really but it would scare the pants off me if I found it.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I'd crap myself if I saw a spider like that.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

it was actually the biggest spider ive ever seen indoors.. luckily my boyfriend is a fearless fighting machine!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww bless.
I once saw a big red one once, but it ran off somewhere.
The only spiders I can cope with are money spiders.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

no idea what it is but it don't look that bad 

when i walked home from the shop the other day there was a HUGE one on the floor it was like the size of a fist


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw a thing today that said there are mock black widow spiders living in the UK and they can bite, only really serious if you are allergic to the venom. Don't panic fc apparently they are black and purple.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like an immature/young house spider to me, but just in case, better add -I'm no expert


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

it was pretty big...like bigger than normal that ive seen..and the cobweb it HUGE like massive...urrghh and thick....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hello...me and my bf found this spider in my room last night...can anyone tell me what it is?


itsavery deadly species comes from abroad in fruit


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i had bananas in my room!  im doomed arent i? lol



*i had them in my room to feed my rabbit...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i had bananas in my room!  im doomed arent i? lol
> 
> *i had them in my room to feed my rabbit...


YOUR DOOMED goodby foxy:cryin:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

at least you care. hahaaa i hope it hasnt left offsping in my room


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

just had a nose around and seen another spider very similar called Dysdera a woodlouse eater

apprently they are biters aswell

http://www.britishspiders.org.uk/html/bas.php?page=faq&faq=13


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> at least you care. hahaaa i hope it hasnt left offsping in my room


it will leave lots of eggs they will hatch and come for you poor foxy by


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

they lay loads of eggs yano...we had a spider lay eggs on our wall they all hatched and grouped together my dad poked it and there were THOUSANDS of them


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> they lay loads of eggs yano...we had a spider lay eggs on our wall they all hatched and grouped together my dad poked it and there were THOUSANDS of them


they will all go get her tonight


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll find out for you......


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

borderer said:


> they will all go get her tonight


haha yea 

she'll swallow it tonight


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> haha yea
> 
> she'll swallow it tonight


cant answer that i will get banned:devil:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

urghhhhhh i feel sickkk


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

borderer said:


> cant answer that i will get banned:devil:


ahahaha! 
blob coming your way for that 1 hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> urghhhhhh i feel sickkk


you will when all the eggs hatch and such a lovely girl :devil:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

borderer said:


> you will when all the eggs hatch and such a lovely girl :devil:


ahahaa crawling all over the room ahaha


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

while foxxy sleeps they will come hanging from the ceiling crawling onto bed there may be hundreds of them they will lay eggs in your hair :crazy: :001_rolleyes:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

haha the way we are winding her up she won't sleep tonight


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

when i lived at home i was sleeping in bed one night when i awoke in the middle of the night...i had been dreaming that i was eating something nice and had put some away for safe keeping for later...*you know whats coming*...i was aware of something stuck in my teeth:blush:...got out of bed...light went on...pulled out a SPIDERS HAIRY LEG!!.hysterical screams followed,swiftly by startled parents:hand: a HUUUUUUUUGE hairy spider had dropped from the ceiling right into my mouth:cryin: i had munched on the little beastie,bitten it in half and put the rest under my pillow.The storys a regular at family get togethers
That spider looks really creepy,kind tropical!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

oh dear poor foxxy :nonod: :cryin:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> when i lived at home i was sleeping in bed one night when i awoke in the middle of the night...i had been dreaming that i was eating something nice and had put some away for safe keeping for later...*you know whats coming*...i was aware of something stuck in my teeth:blush:...got out of bed...light went on...pulled out a SPIDERS HAIRY LEG!!.hysterical screams followed,swiftly by startled parents:hand: a HUUUUUUUUGE hairy spider had dropped from the ceiling right into my mouth:cryin: i had munched on the little beastie,bitten it in half and put the rest under my pillow.The storys a regular at family get togethers
> That spider looks really creepy,kind tropical!


OMG


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (May 25, 2009)

It looks to be a type of lace weaver , But dont no what species .


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

LOL @ Bordie's posts   

I would have screamed if I'd seen that! It looks plastic lol... 

Did you squish it?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

there was screaming..and yeah it does look plastic...but it was moving..uurrrgghhhh still dont know what it is!  ...

and yeah...squished :S sorry spider fans


----------



## Minbari (Jun 3, 2009)

Its _Dysdera Crocata_ the woodlouse Spider (Female full of eggs as well going by the shape of the Abdomen)

They usually live anywhere there are woodlice as they feed exclusively on them 
Their Chelicerae are greatly enlarged and have powerful fangs for penetrating the armoured shell of the woodlouse, during the day they can be found in small firmly anchored silk tubes, only coming out at night to hunt.

Caution!!!!

_Dysdera Crocata_ has an Aggressive nature, although not dangerous, when threatened they will rear up and can and will inflict a very painfull bite that can result in a pronounced 4"-5" swelling at/around the envenomation site but this will recede and heal over a couple of days with the help of a suitable Antihistamine cream


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

they will come out tonight and bite you.the eggs stay hidden for ages then they all hatch together if you move house they go with you poor foxy:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Minbari said:


> Its _Dysdera Crocata_ the woodlouse Spider (Female full of eggs as well going by the shape of the Abdomen)
> 
> They usually live anywhere there are woodlice as they feed exclusively on them
> Their Chelicerae are greatly enlarged and have powerful fangs for penetrating the armoured shell of the woodlouse, during the day they can be found in small firmly anchored silk tubes, only coming out at night to hunt.
> ...


omgggggg there were woodlice in my room! arghhhh scary! thanks for telling me!  really wanted to know! sif they bite!!! ahhhaa ive moved out now...so the nxt owners better watch their backs lol.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ew 

When I was working I found a wolf spider. I chucked a pot on it and ran for my life :yikes:


----------

